# Unidentified language/dialect posted in WR's Polish forum: czytalowi sobieta wszystkawowe...



## LilianaB

Hello. Would this be by any chance some Slavic language? This sentence was posted in the Polish forum, but it does not look like Polish. It could either be another Slavic language, a cryptic language, or a total nonsense. Thank you for any input.

*czytalowi sobieta wszystkawowe wja djomojs wcyrajd ,siem naj mejlicka ij wsysteko wycytujew.uwazaj





*


----------



## Brainiac

Hi!
This not BCS, nor Bulgarian/Macedonian.
Google translate detected it like Polish, but there was no translation. Maybe it's in some sort of slang?
.....
i wszystko = and all
wyrecytuje = recite
uwazaj = watch out

Or it is really nonsense!


----------



## Roy776

Wasn't there a common Slavic language in construction? I'm not sure, but I think it was called Slovio. Did you consider this possiblity? But of course, there is a striking similarity to Polish.


----------



## Duya

The puzzle was solved on the Polish forum; basically, it was purposefully obfuscated Polish. I suggest deleting this thread; judging on the contents, maybe the other one, too.


----------



## LilianaB

I am not sure about the obfuscated Polish: it is almost incomprehensible to a person who speaks Polish. Only two words resemble Polish words.


----------



## Duya

Well, it's none of the other languages for sure: only Polish has letter <w>, of all Slavic languages (well, OK, maybe Sorbian or Kashubian, but you'll have tough time finding a native speaker in this forum).


----------



## Roy776

Duya said:


> Well, it's none of the other languages for sure: only Polish has letter <w>, of all Slavic languages



Well, but it's easily possible to simply replace V by W. I'm not sure wether it would change the pronunciation in any way, as I know naught of the other Slavic languages apart from Polish and Czech, but I believe that it remains the same.
Wether a language uses a letter is not even that important, in my opinion. Think of Spanish. In slang writing you can easily replace Qu by K without any change in pronunciation.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Sorbian and Kashubian do have the letter W (as does standardized Resian, an obscure Slovenian dialect spoken in Italy).

In any case, we've drifted off-topic, and the question has now been resolved, so I'm locking the thread.


----------

